# Medications



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello everybody, I haven't posted anything for a while, but I had stop taking medications, Once in a whil I take a zantac but I will stop taking that too! This medication aren't good for us...I know some of us needed them...But dont take them for to long. I still have GERD... I think I had develop IBS too, is not is bad as some of you, but mild. At times I feel like maybe i'm getting better, but then something happens and, I start getting that sharp pain in my breast bone it goes all the way to my back. Is really a horrible feeling, It hurts terrible!







but I know it will go away. Sometimes it takes over an hour for the pain too stop. But I can eat better, But I have too be very careful what I eat. One thing it bothers me? When I drink something I can feel it, go down my stomach... is really very anoying. It makes weird sounds, and sometimes I have a hardtime swallowing, am always clearing my throat, it feel like I have some thick mocus there, and it wont come out. But I know it has to go away sometime...I hope soon! I wish you all a quick recoveryAnd the bestBig Hugs







Angel


----------

